# Soy/Tofu.... Moobs or no moobs?



## acekicker77 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm trying to eat less red meat lately. Never been big on tofu but I'm thinking of supplementing my protein intake with Tofu.

Did a bit a reading on the net and opinions seem to differ from site to site. Some say it impairs thyroid function, impairs protein absorption and others say it reduces cholesterol and is a good source of non-animal protein.

Obviously as a bloke the one that worried me the most was that it apparently can lead to 'moobs' in men, though I'm not sure I believe that.

Anyone here supplement with tofu? Any suggestions ....


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

acekicker77 said:


> Anyone here supplement with tofu? Any suggestions ....


Eat meat. Simple!

Seriously though - why not?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Soy increase estrogen production

eggs, seeds, nuts and fish are better options


----------



## acekicker77 (Jun 23, 2011)

Yea think I'll give the soy a miss. Love my beef  but I have to cut back, doctors orders. High blood pressure and cholesterol :-(


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Soy increase estrogen production
> 
> eggs, seeds, nuts and fish are better options


Most individuals couldn't eat the quantities required to have an affect on total testosterone, this is a complete fallacy.

On the flip-side though, plant sources of protein tend to be less bioavailable than animal sources, so I would agree that meat, fish, eggs and dairy are better.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Eat chicken and turkey (its not red meat) also seafood (thats not red meat either)


----------

